# Can see pax destination ahead of time?



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I like this..


----------



## neel (Feb 2, 2016)

Really .. How ? Care to illustrate? I couldn't .. I mean I did not know where to look !


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Im not sure how it just shows for me. Maybe im just lucky...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Im not sure how it just shows for me. Maybe im just lucky...


You put a "*?*" at the end of your thread title, MR5STAR. Sounds like you may not be sure. It would be great if this feature was implemented by Lyft.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Its not a question. I can see it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Its not a question. I can see it.


Understood. But help us out please. When you get the "PING" request to pick up the passenger, the Lyft App is showing you not only where this passenger's pick up location is, but also where this passenger wants to go? It's simultaneously showing you both of these things BEFORE you accept/decline the offer?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

No its when i accept the ping but before i start moving to pickup.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You see it after you accept the request of they entered it - just leave your navigation & switch back to the lyft apo & click on the little inset icon - it gives you a ride overview


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info on this new feature, Mr5Star and GraySpinner. But tell me, after you accept the ride request, aren't you pretty much committed to picking up the passenger? It would be best to know where they want to go before you accept the request, wouldn't it?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Well you can cancel - or ask them to cancel. 

Yes, it would be nice to know before accepting, but you don't. It's better than not finding out till you start the ride.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Yea its a lot better than uber. I am doing my first PD bonus, does the week end on sunday night?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

5am Monday morning a new week starts


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> You see it after you accept the request of they entered it - just leave your navigation & switch back to the lyft apo & click on the little inset icon - it gives you a ride overview


Why the hell did LYFT suddenly turn off this feature? I can no longer see a map overview of where I'm going until AFTER I click on Navigate to Destination. I want to know when I 'm driving to pick up the passenger, where he/she is going. When I click on the little "inset icon", it just shows me the pickup street name/number and the destination street name/number. In a large metro area, there's no way to know in your head the location of every street in every suburb. Besides, every suburb has a "main street". We need to see the destination street/number and TOWN where this street is located!!

Can anyone here tell me/us if there is a way to see the passenger's destination street/number/*town*, while en-route to pick him or her up? I'll wait a couple days for an answer before contacting Lyft support with a suggestion to put the "ride overview" feature back on the app. Maybe I'm overlooking something. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't see the town name in the ride overview screen. I just switch over to Google maps & enter in the destination street address to see where it is. I would say only about 10% of the time do I have the same street address in multiple towns. 

I'm unsure what you mean about the pickup map not showing any more - it's the same for me as its always been. But I have a Droid


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

If the passenger has added their destination beforehand, immediately after nav starts you can switch back to the Lyft app and see a grey line from the pickup point to their destination. On LyftLine, you'll also see a small circle where the second pickup is located.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

In Lyft, I normally receive higher tips on short trips... But, after 10 mins, most of them deserved to be dumped on the side of the road LoL specially if they talk about Politics, so they could justify low rating me... NICE TRY THOUGH!!! LMAO

In-Vehicle Policy
No Politics
No Sports
No Religion
No Sex Orientation 
No Racial Opinions

But we can trash talk Uber all day! hell, all week or months if possible


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I love to talk politics in my Uber


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> If the passenger has added their destination beforehand, immediately after nav starts you can switch back to the Lyft app and see a grey line from the pickup point to their destination. On LyftLine, you'll also see a small circle where the second pickup is located.


I understand, JuanMoreTime. I do that often, but that "grey line" is not overlaid on a map. It's just a connector that shows the pickup location, which I already know, since I'm heading that way, and the passenger's ultimate destination. However, it doesn't show what town that passenger is headed to...just the street number and street name. It's not mandatory, but it would be very nice to know where "1800 Skokie Blvd", for example, is.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I don't see the town name in the ride overview screen. I just switch over to Google maps & enter in the destination street address to see where it is. I would say only about 10% of the time do I have the same street address in multiple towns.
> 
> I'm unsure what you mean about the pickup map not showing any more - it's the same for me as its always been. But I have a Droid


Thanks for the reply, GraySpinner. If I did this, the Google Maps auto fill would narrow it down as I entered the address, but it would decrease driving safety as I stare at the phone and peck in 1800 Skokie Blvd to see which towns have that address. (Skokie Blvd runs through 5 Chicago suburbs). Or, if I took the time to do that after accepting the ping, but before beginning to navigate, I'd risk being late for pick-up, or get cancelled.

It's so simple for Lyft to simply add the city after the street address. It's nothing but a little code insertion into the software. Far easier than making all of our cars looks green on the map for St. Patrick's today, LOL. Oh well... time to hit Lyft support's suggestion box.
-ac


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I understand, JuanMoreTime. I do that often, but that "grey line" is not overlaid on a map. It's just a connector that shows the pickup location, which I already know, since I'm heading that way, and the passenger's ultimate destination. However, it doesn't show what town that passenger is headed to...just the street number and street name. It's not mandatory, but it would be very nice to know where "1800 Skokie Blvd", for example, is.


OK, I gotcha. Must be a little bit different here in California. I see the grey line on top of a simplified map, so I have at least a general idea of where they're going.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> OK, I gotcha. Must be a little bit different here in California. I see the grey line on top of a simplified map, so I have at least a general idea of where they're going.


That's BEAUTIFUL! Maybe the parents of the 14 year olds' who wrote the Lyft app have never taken their little darlings beyond California. They think Chicago is a little town on Lake Michigan where everyone knows each other, and certainly knows where 1800 Skokie Blvd is.


----------

